# All purpose rub



## mmilo31 (Jun 6, 2013)

I've taken a rub that I have used a bunch and modified it a bit.  Cooking a brisket and Boston butt later this week so we will see how it turns out. here is what I did,

equal parts

            sweet paprika

            crushed red pepper flakes

            mustard powder

            onion powder

            garlic powder

            cayenne powder

            Alaea (pink Hawaiian salt)

Three parts 

            Turbinado sugar

1/2 parts

          ground white pepper

          ground black pepper

          Ancho chili powder

          chipolte powder

Then i halved the mixture and added

            1 1/2 parts cracked coriander seed for the brisket

            1 1/2 parts cinnamon for the Boston Butt


----------



## roller (Jun 6, 2013)

cool !


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 6, 2013)

Sounds yummy....show the q-views when you use it!

Kat


----------



## seenred (Jun 6, 2013)

Sounds good...thanks for sharing!

Red


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2013)

Sounds like it's pretty versatile! Don't forget the q view for us!


----------



## mmilo31 (Jun 6, 2013)

Should I start a new thread with the qviews or post them here?  Dont want to goof up.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  lol


----------



## heyer5 (Jun 6, 2013)

Start a new one!  Don't forget to title it something insane that catches EVERYONES eye!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2013)

That is going to be a pretty HOT rub...Sounds good to me...JJ


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd leave the cinnamon out of the butt rub and let the heat dominate the bark. Put the cinnamon back in when you cook pork ribs. JM2C.


----------



## bear55 (Jun 6, 2013)

I would like it but the heat would get me killed around here.


----------



## mmilo31 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok got my rub on, looking at forums topics and not sure where to post.  I see Smoking meat beef and pork are separate threads....


----------



## sqwib (Jun 7, 2013)

I will sometimes post an "Event cook", (multiple meats) under General Discussion or break it down into separate posts.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 7, 2013)

mmilo31 said:


> Ok got my rub on, looking at forums topics and not sure where to post.  I see Smoking meat beef and pork are separate threads....


It's OK to pick Beef or Pork and post both. If I do multiple meats and/or appetizers I post based on the star of the show or the biggest hunk of meat...JJ


----------

